# Butt, butt, butt, butt, what?



## halalu

During my younger days a big bootie or butt was called being over-weight or gross. Now people are paying to have fat injected into their butts to make them larger and round. Do you think those people are being called obese or is it possible to have fat added to areas of your body and still not be over-weight?


----------



## Falcon

I see ugly HUGE butts on women (usually) and I'm sure they weren't injected with anything but fast foods for every meal.  (Genes also play a big part.)


----------



## Shalimar

I think having a large derrière with or without implants does not mean you are necessarily overweight if the rest of your body conforms to a reasonable weight height ratio. Many women have breast implants also, while retaining a slim figure.


----------



## fureverywhere

This topic mystifies me. I remember the lyric " Girl I think my butt is BIG!" and that was a bad thing. I mean there have always been women who wear there curves proudly. I think Queen Latifah and Oprah both are gorgeous at a larger size. But this thing with the horse butt look is hideous. Those pictures of Kim Kardashian nude...she looks deformed, I cannot imagine thinking that is attractive.


----------



## tnthomas

Fuller rear-ends are in vogue,(thanks Jennifer Lopez).  

As a typical man over 60, I don't have enough butt to hold my pants up....but, I'm not about to get implants tho'.


----------



## fureverywhere

Heeheehee, yup I remember that in a book by humorist Lewis Grizzard. He was on the golf course with friends in his later years and someone said " My G-d Lewis, they've stolen your butt!". Something apparently common with senior gentleman...your butt just vanishes...


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I have to agree . A fuller sized woman looks fine with a bigger butt...but this ridiculous fad of having huge ugly butts created a-l-a Kim Kardashian  is just   downright ugly.

They must have to have every single item of clothing specially made, you couldn't possibly buy a dress off the peg  size...36, 26...158 :getit:


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, I think you have got to the bottom of it! HaHaHaHaHaHa. Couldn't help myself. Lol.


----------



## Linda

I haven't seen Kim Kardashian nude.  Did she have butt implants?  I don't understand anyone doing that. 

tnthomas, you are like Hank Hill on "King of The Hill".  He realized one day that he had no butt and had to go to a support group.    He was pretty upset or as upset as a cartoon character can be.   My brother is like that (I wish that were my problem) so he wears suspenders.


----------



## QuickSilver

I personally WISH I had a little more in back and a little less in front... if you know what I mean..


----------



## AprilT

To me, not much correlation to having a larger derriere and being fat, there are a lot of quite large people with a flat backside and vice versa.  You can have a larger attractive voluptuous butt and still be trim or not.  Evidently,getting butt implants has become nearly as popular here in the states as it is in brazil where it's like going out for a coffee break. Butt lift/implants pacing breast augmentations.   I agree the Kardashians bottoms are an atrocity, they looked deformed with tall the surgery they've had done to their backsides it's just too much, but, not pun intended, if they're happy with those monstrosities I try not to be too, or forget it, I cringe each time I see those things, if it happened naturally, I wouldn't blink, but to pay for that much protrusion from the body, I admit I find it mind bogling.

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/more-americans-are-getting-brazilian-butt-lifts-n38646

Gone wrong



Spoiler


----------



## Cookie

I'm happy with what I've got in that department, but the rest of my female family seem to have very small flat butts. They seem to look better in pants while I have a more challenging time finding jeans and pants that fit well.


----------



## Denise1952

Shalimar said:


> I think having a large derrière with or without implants does not mean you are necessarily overweight if the rest of your body conforms to a reasonable weight height ratio. Many women have breast implants also, while retaining a slim figure.



I so agree Shalimar, it's more about shape then weight, and fat percentages compared to lean, body mass, bones.  

I should be used to the bizarre things people are doing to their bodies these days.  Seems like no one is ever satisfied with the way they've been created, or hatched, or whatever one believes about how we came to be


----------



## Denise1952

*I've been studying butts..*

..but not the kind you are talking about, LOL!!  Well, I used to look at a lot of butts when I was playing "cowgirl".  Can't beat a guys, nice butt in a pair of Wranglers.  Ok, I'm done drooling, LOL!

I've been studying why I get something good in my head (a good idea etc.) and always hear a "but" attached, LOL!  I mean sometimes a "but" is directing you into "right thinking", but..sometimes a "but" is just trying to discourage me, I think,nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, I have the same problem as you. A curvy butt even if not large is more challenging to work with when trying to find pants that fit well. Usually, there is a gap between the waistband and my back.


----------



## Denise1952

tnthomas said:


> Fuller rear-ends are in vogue,(thanks Jennifer Lopez).
> 
> As a typical man over 60, I don't have enough butt to hold my pants up....but, I'm not about to get implants tho'.



LMAO, oh, hey, there is an idea


----------



## Denise1952

I think part of that is gravity


----------



## Denise1952

I'll be glad when sagging "everythings" are in style!


----------



## AprilT

nwlady said:


> I'll be glad when sagging "everythings" are in style!



:thumbsup:  I would be at the head of the line of en vogue:fingerscrossed:.  for that time to come.


----------



## Shalimar

A rule of thumb ladies, never lean forward!lol. Everything starts to collect in the middle.


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> A rule of thumb ladies, never lean forward!lol. Everything starts to collect in the middle.



Sort of like having your very own instant hands free clappers.


----------



## Shalimar

Ooooooooh April! Scary stuff ain't it?


----------



## AZ Jim

nwlady said:


> I'll be glad when sagging "everythings" are in style!



Some ole guys (holding hand up yelling me, me, me)  kinda like sagging "everythings".  A sign of a experienced mature lady.


----------



## Denise1952

AZ Jim said:


> Some ole guys (holding hand up yelling me, me, me)  kinda like sagging "everythings".  A sign of a experienced mature lady.



Glad to hear that Jim, there may still be hope for me meeting someone who doesn't mind a bit of sag here and there


----------



## IKE

Falcon said:


> I see ugly HUGE butts on women (usually) and I'm sure they weren't injected with anything but fast foods for every meal.  (Genes also play a big part.)



This brought something to mind.

About two weeks ago I saw a gal panhandler standing at a intersection holding a cardboard sign that said, "hungry need help". 

Folks I swear she weighed close to 300 pounds (built kinda like a basketball with legs) and she had enough butt for six people..........I guess people had been giving her cheeseburgers and pies instead of money.


----------



## Shalimar

Cheap food usually contains large amount of carbs/sugar. This makes many people fat.


----------



## Cookie

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, I have the same problem as you. A curvy butt even if not large is more challenging to work with when trying to find pants that fit well. Usually, there is a gap between the waistband and my back.



Some ladies who can sew find that inserting an elastic into the back of the waistband helps.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Cookie.


----------



## Cookie

Your very welcome


----------



## jujube

Parts of me went south for the winter and forgot to go back north...  Thank goodness for well-engineered support garments.


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube, as we grow older, all our bits and pieces  slump south permanently. Eventually I expect my pants to be belted around what was once my knees. Lolololol.


----------



## Cookie

I've toyed with the idea of an elastic waisted skirt, or how about a drop waist dress, but no, no, no way, had enough of those in the 90s. I want svelte and slim and am still hoping to get my thigh gap back. In my dreams maybe.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I'm fortunate that nothing has fallen yet....and I still look perfectly fine in jeans, ...fingers crossed it continues like that for a long while yet!!


----------



## Cookie

Holly, you are a spring chicken still, you could be one of the lucky ones that is spared the floppies.


----------



## fureverywhere

Diva Jeans from Old Navy...they stretch and hold everything where you want it to be.


----------



## jujube

Shalimar said:


> Jujube, as we grow older, all our bits and pieces  slump south permanently.* Eventually I expect my pants to be belted around what was once my knees. *Lolololol.



Hey, why not?  That seems to be the fashion around here for young men.


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube, hahahahahhahahahaha.


----------



## chic

Cookie said:


> I've toyed with the idea of an elastic waisted skirt, or how about a drop waist dress, but no, no, no way, had enough of those in the 90s. I want svelte and slim and am still hoping to get my thigh gap back. In my dreams maybe.



Cookie, you can do it. No matter your age, you CAN. You just have to want it and be committed to making it happen. And in the meantime try Calvin Kein jeans. They're slimming so you can fake it until you make it.


----------



## Moonflight

I wonder if, when I get to old to wear jeans, will I know it? Will friend or family tell me?  Will I listen?  Has it happened already?  Do I care?


----------



## chic

Moonflight said:


> I wonder if, when I get to old to wear jeans, will I know it? Will friend or family tell me? Will I listen? Has it happened already? Do I care?



Haha. Well if you grunt a lot putting on your jeans, suck in air and hurriedly zip yourself in while love handles and muffin top spill over everywhere, then it may be time to pack up the jeans. From what I see while out and about no one will tell you. You'll just have to know.


----------

